# Pack Light--SXM?



## karenvit (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the web address for Pack Light in St. Martin?

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## jojoless (Apr 3, 2006)

*Pack Light Web Address*

Here it is:

http://www.sxm-services.com/packlight/index.html


----------



## Conan (Apr 3, 2006)

That's great to know - - $25 for umbrella and 2 chairs for the week is more than fair.


----------



## jojoless (Apr 4, 2006)

We've rented from Bob at Pack Light many times.  His prices are fair and he's great to do business with!


----------

